

Ask HN: What are the projects/apps I can build to learn Go Language? - himanshuy

I am a seasoned Java developer, starting my Go journey. I am sure that doing project is the right way of learning it.
======
artursapek
I built this to learn Go: [https://cryptowat.ch](https://cryptowat.ch).

It was the perfect project because it involves a lot of concurrency and
networking. I'd think about projects that involve those two things.

~~~
himanshuy
That's just awesome! Can you share more details about it? Looks like you are
consuming some api and producing the graphs and data realtime.

~~~
artursapek
It's a couple of Go services communicating between each other over TCP. Data
persists in Redis, and is streamed live to clients over websockets.

I'm planning on breaking it up into smaller services. Go is a great language
for SOA.

------
shebson
A friend and I built [http://usefixie.com/](http://usefixie.com/) with it to
learn Go. Like artursapek's project, Fixie was a good fit because it involved
concurrency and networking, and latency was critical. It was also nice that we
could leverage a well-developed open source project (GoProxy).

------
eswat
I’m not finished yet, but I’m writing a trading bot for Steam so I don’t need
to manually confirm trades if the offers are exactly what I’m looking for.

~~~
himanshuy
Wow! Sounds pretty intense.

